# Greaves Hall Asylum



## meliorama (Nov 16, 2008)

After years of wanting to see this site I finally got the chance and all I can say is it was well worth the wait!!
Greaves Hall was originally custom built as a mansion for Lord Scarisbrick in 1900. The house was sold and became an all girl school for some years before being taken over as a TB hospital and later a psychiatric hospital. When the psychiatric unit was transfered to Liverpool hospital in 1997 Greaves Hall was abandoned and has since endured endless acts of vandalism and arson, the most major of which in 2004 sadly caused the demolition of much of the building.
Though this site is well worth a look, the fire damage has really taken its toll on the remainder of the building, the floor is extremely unstable throughout most of the building and unless you fancy a climb up some very loose bricks, the top floors are inaccessible so take extra caution when visiting this site.
Anyways apologies for the photos' poor quality... my camera is practically prehistoric 
Main Building at night:







Don't know if you can make it out but despite the fire and collapse of roof, the clock on the top right wall has survived.

























All that remains of the stairs to first floor










We found some of the original flooring in the main room





Main corridor in basement

















This was the first thing we saw as we came in (apart from the huge hole in the floor) I think it was something to do with staff training...






Found this cool site that's got photos from the building as it was being built in 1900 and some lovely old shots of the girls' school and hospital before it became derelict, as well as to-date ones and some history on the building too! http://slideintime.com/html/greaves_hall.html
Edit/Delete Message

Planning another trip for next week, if anyone wants to tag along let us know!


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 16, 2008)

nice one!!! my mate was telling me abou this a while ago and i wanted to have a nosey as theres not many reports on it, then again theres not alot left to see by the looks of it?


----------



## meliorama (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> nice one!!! my mate was telling me abou this a while ago and i wanted to have a nosey as theres not many reports on it, then again theres not alot left to see by the looks of it?



the main building's pretty trashed yeah and all the old patient records and paintings I'd heard about had obviously gone in the fire, the site itself is actually massive though, there's loads of outbuildings and a water tower too, it's just my camera's poo and has a tiny memory card so I'd run out of space by the time we got round the back! It's definitely worth a look, just take extra care if you go into the main building!


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 16, 2008)

cool whats the water tower like then


[edit] found some pics, like the BUSM one in leiceter


----------



## meliorama (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> cool whats the water tower like then
> 
> 
> [edit] found some pics, like the BUSM one in leiceter



unfortunately it was totally inaccessible when we went  They've welded these massive metal sheets over every access point so there's no way in...


----------



## Stealingheaven (Nov 17, 2008)

Lovely building with an interesting history by the sounds of it. Love the pic of the original flooring.


----------



## TJJ (May 5, 2009)

*North West film featuring Greaves Hall*

Film trailer for Distant Shore featuring Greaves Hall, showing again soon on a big screen, for those who might wanna attend.



Check it out.

TJJ

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYRjGL2Y-3M[/ame]


----------

